# Abandoned House Devon



## CattUnity (Jan 6, 2014)

I recently visited an Abandoned house in Ottery st mary, in Devon (just outside exeter)
It was a miserable day and was the worst rain by far this year already, so we didnt stay long! Me and the other half took a few photos, not hard to find at all, its opposite a huge abandoned factory also! 



Untitled by carysfreya, on Flickr



Untitled by carysfreya, on Flickr



Untitled by carysfreya, on Flickr



Untitled by carysfreya, on Flickr



Untitled by carysfreya, on Flickr



Abandoned house by CattUnity, on Flickr

I am certain to visit more places this is my first, and i have already planned more!
Thanks


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2014)

Hiya, you need to follow the instructions [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]in this thread[/ame] for the photos to show up.

To everyone else; we don't need 1000 comments about the lack of photos thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thats very nice indeed,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heebs (Jan 7, 2014)

That was the house used by 'Swampy' and his mates during the A30 protests back in the late 90's. Given its location it was prone to flooding before the OSM flood defences were built.


----------



## CattUnity (Jan 8, 2014)

heeblebob said:


> That was the house used by 'Swampy' and his mates during the A30 protests back in the late 90's. Given its location it was prone to flooding before the OSM flood defences were built.



thanks for more information! I don't know any as I found it randomly


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jan 8, 2014)

nice post, seems I missed out on this house when exploring the big factory.


----------



## Heebs (Jan 8, 2014)

CattUnity said:


> thanks for more information! I don't know any as I found it randomly



No problems, just as a note there's a couple of occupied cottages hidden in the trees beside the house. Not at all obvious so be careful not to disturb the residents.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 30, 2014)

I didn't want to go in here when I heard about the fire and the poor woman who died so thank you for showing me. I guess that fireplace photo is where it happened  I'm way too sensitive to that kind of stuff... Didn't know about Swampy either. The factory is amazing though I'd love to have a ganders in there


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

Those stairs look a bit gone.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 31, 2014)

What fire? Where do I find this story?


----------



## alex (Sep 19, 2022)

can you give me a postcode


----------



## Gibbo (Sep 20, 2022)

alex said:


> can you give me a postcode



This forum doesn't work like that. Also its been eight years, there's a good chance the place has either been demolished or refurbished like the mill that was opposite.


----------

